# Lavender for cooking



## lyndaW (Mar 27, 2012)

For the last few years I have tried cooking with lavender
Does anyone wish to share their Lavender recipes


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 27, 2012)

I usually wear blue when I cook.  Lavender isn't a favorite color.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2012)

Herbs de Provence comes to mind.   Some versions of the mix include dried lavender.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2012)

I used lavender in a cream of radish soup last summer...I also steeped some in vodka (with rosemary). It was very good. I also use the dried seeds in shortbread.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 27, 2012)

Lavender's blue, dilly dilly, lavender's green. When I am king, dilly, dilly, you shall be queen.

Who told you so, dilly, dilly, who told you so? T'was my own heart, dilly, dilly, that told me so.





Could someone PLEASE tell me why I remember stuff like this?


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Lavender's blue, dilly dilly, lavender's green. When I am king, dilly, dilly, you shall be queen.
> 
> Who told you so, dilly, dilly, who told you so? T'was my own heart, dilly, dilly, that told me so.
> 
> Could someone PLEASE tell me why I remember stuff like this?



Too much dill, dilly dilly.

Need to cut back on the pickles.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 27, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> Lavender's blue, dilly dilly, lavender's green. When I am king, dilly, dilly, you shall be queen.
> 
> Who told you so, dilly, dilly, who told you so? T'was my own heart, dilly, dilly, that told me so.
> 
> Could someone PLEASE tell me why I remember stuff like this?



Thanks, now that song will be stuck in my head. As for cooking with lavendar, I would never have thought of it. What does it taste like? Hopefully not the way lavender scented stuff smells.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Thanks, now that song will be stuck in my head. As for cooking with lavendar, I would never have thought of it. What does it taste like? Hopefully not the way lavender scented stuff smells.



I find it DOES taste like it smells!  Don't use too much!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> I find it DOES taste like it smells!  Don't use too much!



Oh yuck.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 27, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> Oh yuck.



Actually, just a tiny hint is nice in herbs de Provence.  I just wouldn't coat a chop or chicken breast with it.  But there's so much more you can do with lavender.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

Lavender scented Earl Grey is very nice!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lavender scented Earl Grey is very nice!



Never heard of it. The regular stuff is scented with bergamot. I think it is one of the types of Lady Grey tea that has the lavender.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Never heard of it. The regular stuff is scented with bergamot. I think it is one of the types of Lady Grey tea that has the lavender.



I'm out of it, it could be the Lady Grey...my connection dried up


----------



## Zereh (Mar 28, 2012)

My co-worker infused some sugar with dried lavender (from her garden) and then made some outstanding shortbread cookies with it.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 28, 2012)

And look at what just happened to be the latest upload @ Foodgawker!

Lemon Lavender Tea Cakes


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 28, 2012)

Good Morning,

Interesting post ... 

I have used Lavendar Herb in a few ways. Firstly, in a lovely Gorgonzola cheese spread dip, a drizzle of honey and a pinch of dried lavendar ... Lovely with fabulous bread sticks, crisp flat breads & / or crackers  ...

As Princess Fiona mentioned tea, I have purchased an herbal infusion at French Tea Specialty Shops, that has lavendar as a main ingredient. It is very good for relaxing in the evenings. I would not sip it during the day ... It is a total relaxante ...
Mercì. 
Interesting post. 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

A co-worker makes vanilla caramels and adds lavender to them, very little and then drops a few dried flowers on the top for decoration and added flavor.  It's a toss-up between these and the dark chocolate caramels with sea salt...

When I was a kid, Dad used to get Lavender Pastilles and Violet Pastilles.  Yum!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have infused sugar with lavender. As I recall, I put the dried sprigs in sugar and let the sugar sit for about a month. The LCBO Food and Drink magazines have had a few recipes that use lavender as an ingredient:

Recipe Search Results


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Lavender scented Earl Grey is very nice!



Agreed.  I had some lavender flavored ice cream in Savannah once- sort of minty & also very good.


----------



## lyndaW (Mar 29, 2012)

I have found when using the herb lavender..a little goes a very long way...if you use too much it becomes very bitter and strong flavored


----------



## GLC (Mar 29, 2012)

I spent two weeks in an old farmhouse in Provence once. The house shared a wall with the barn where they stored the lavender harvesting equipment. Everything sort of had to go with lavender. 

(Could have been worse. Their other "crop" was donkeys.)


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Lavendar icecream sounds wonderful. I have had violet icecream here in Madrid.

Thanks for posting views. Interesting post.

Margi.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Mar 29, 2012)

GLC said:
			
		

> I spent two weeks in an old farmhouse in Provence once. The house shared a wall with the barn where they stored the lavender harvesting equipment. Everything sort of had to go with lavender.
> 
> (Could have been worse. Their other "crop" was donkeys.)



Lol. I would deffinitely prefer the lavendar to donkey.


----------



## lyndaW (Apr 3, 2012)

Zereh said:


> And look at what just happened to be the latest upload @ Foodgawker!
> 
> Lemon Lavender Tea Cakes


 
These look yummy................and I even have the mini bundt pans


----------



## Siegal (Apr 3, 2012)

I once made lavender cookies. I steeped and strained the lavender in milk or cream called for in a simple butter sugar cookie recipe.

Never did it but determined to make lavender ganache for truffles using same steeping method. All my truffles always melt....maybe Miami beach climate?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have infused vodka with rosemary and lavender...lovely.


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 4, 2012)

you can use dry lavender making apple marmelade. 
ty 1 teaspoon dry lavender for 3 kilograms apples.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 4, 2012)

If you ask me lavander is good for soap. My DW, though, loves lavender mauffins.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Someone on another forum I am on posted this link today.
Lavender Creme Brulee by Chef David Lawrence Recipe - Laura's Best Recipes


----------



## lyndaW (Apr 13, 2012)

-Lavender - honey creamy salad dressing

1 teaspoon of dried Culinary provence lavender (be careful - if you use too much it can be bitter.  ...you can always add more
2 foom temp eggs
2 tablespoons of balsamic vinegar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon of course grain mustad
3 or 4 tablespoons of honey
6 tablespoons of virgin oilive oil
1 tablespoon of vanilla extract

whisk all ingredients together...let stand for about 30-minutes to allow the flavors to infuse....whisk again..TASTE    you may want to strain the lavender bits & pieces thru a cheescloth so they are not visible--up to you..TASTE again, you may want to add moree honey...

Keep in sealed container in coldest part of your fridge

note:  if you don't want to use the lavender bits & pieces you could make it into a lavender oil by adding the fresh/dried lavender sprigs in a blend of olive oil & small amount of vegetable oil, then strain it thru a cheese cloth....

I get my "culinary" lavender from Hood River Lavender . com   in Odell, Oregon.....1-888-528-3276

Let me know what you think....a little lavendeer goes a long way

I usually freeze in small containers this salad dressing


----------

